# Assault Weapons Talk On ABC



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

I was watching ABC this morning and they were talking about assault weapons and clips that hold more than 10 rounds. I was amazed at the mis-information they were spewing out of there mouth.




God Bless


Moose


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I tweeted back at ABC....garbage spewing crap!!!! Cokie Roberts said an AR is 2K!!! Love it!!! These "experts" are soooooo knowledgeable!!!! nottttttt!!!

This sums it up!!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If it was up to the talking heads we would only be able to own 6 shot revolvers....of course they couldnt be carried......no violent movies either....everyone should just go to church and pay their government for their divine wisdom and guidance.
Make me want to puke!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

After they have the 24 yr old guy in custody and released pictures of him; 

George Stephanopolis is talking about a 50yr old guy with same name who is "A Tea Party member"! When does this become slander, liable, etc?

Also, if this "Joker" fella was gonna ruin this movie and harm people, he could have done it with: a small motor vehicle (maybe even a Chevy Volt), started a fire with gasoline from BP, chlorine bleach, a Semi filled with a 100 different products (maybe a load of green batteries), and on and on. 

These folks make a damn good living putting out thoughtless chatter.

The dumbing down of America lives on. Hell, spell check doesn't even want to use the term.... _*dumbing* down............ _Yes, time for my meds.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me all these "Educated" people think that if they just make these weapons illegal then criminals just wont use them anymore ... WTF is wrong with you Alpha Hotels?
Ok lets take the "assault weapon" out of the equation for a moment.. This guy had his apartment wired with so much crap they had to evac the entire building, and still havent cleared it. So if he had not used a rifle he could have used a bomb.. probably made from over the counter ingredients.
But then that doesnt push your dumba$$ agenda does it..


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

I like how every shooting is done with "ak47 assault like weapon". These freaking morons wouldn't know an AK if you put it next to a stevens .22 in a line up. 

X2- on it not meeting with there agenda


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It is also reported that the AR with Beta-C (clone?) mag jammed... I suspect most of the damage was done with the good ol' Remington 870 12 ga. Yep, your hunting shotgun will now be villianized and called "tactical", "assault", etc. A 6,7, or 8 round tube will now be considered "high capacity" - and evil - over the traditional 5 round tube.

Some liberal talking heads will begin to expose the "evil nature" of a 3" 12 ga. shotshell -- loaded with buckshot - that works like "multiple .30 caliber bullets" capable of killing multiple people with one shot, etc.

This nutcase was on a federal grant for school. Yep, you guessed it -- federal tax dollars intended for his education and living expenses were used to buy the weapons, ammunition, equipment, and bomb making materials... He had no job or other means of income.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

It was on CBS too. The talking head started spouting off the words "Common sense" but then nothing after that had any.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

*Stolen from another sight*

This is a quote from a guy on another forum I'm on.



> *I'll Take Grilled Chicken with Cheese*
> 
> As I was standing in the line at Wendys, a friend of mine asked my what I thought about the shooting in Aurora. He told me that the guy was armored up and that he wasn't sure what he would have done about it and asked me what I would have done had I been there. I'm not sure, I said, as it was a terrible situation. About then the Manager came up and said, "Sir, your chicken sandwich wont be done for another 6 minutes." So I took a chair and my friend sat with me and we discussed the tragic situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Some folks seem to have lost the survival instinct. Dial 911 and let someone else save your ass.... let someone else solve all your problems..... that kind of thinking has allowed us become a nation of....... "kept up and fed people". Delegate responsibility to others...... we are not responsible for f#*king thing! Wonder who protects Cokie Roberts..... with a squirt gun?

Keep feeding weeds and see what happens in nature? Was that way a million years ago and will always be that way. A constant. Illogical thinking never brings anything positive. Oh, I guess you can change the definition of weeds??? I'm sure the media does not use the term "weeds".

Getting time for me to take a stronger dose! Keep those comments and observations coming.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Weeds=indigenous flora

I'm sure at some point we'll learn that it's bad to kill them and plant other non indigenous things like watermelon, squash and okra.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It looks like we now need to call for strict controls -- or an outright ban....on pick-up trucks! After all, the death toll from a single incident is almost identical, and caused by one individual!

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/07/2...uthorities-say/#ixzz21Q0EyYeO?test=latestnews

Will the talking heads of TV join in with lamentations of crew-cab pickups? Will Obama fly out to Texas to comfort the families of the victims? (oh wait, they probably are all in Mexico and these were most likely illegals...um, undocumented immigrants)


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

bunch of idiots, Bo Beetle on Fox this AM kept insisting it was a fully automatic weapon, idiots!


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I know it's firearms related but should this post not be in the political section?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I just get more and more angry when I read the news stories about this event. And the comments on these stories make me want to reach through the computer screen and punch that person. 

I just will never understand those that have a passion against any type of gun. That's my take on it. Anti-Gun nuts are just that, NUTS. They would rather let some other person take responsibilty for their safety. 

If you don't want to own a gun, that's your prerogative. But leave me (law abiding citizen) alone if I want to own something for what I feel is a need/want. I don't go around saying that you must own a gun. Although I wish you did.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Will we all have to produce a kid in order to buy a base ball bat? I think most of the folks that we hear this "anti gun" talk from, have someone else they count on for protection. 

Starlifter mentioned anti depressant medication, etc. Why not make those folks produce a kid in order to buy a baseball bat? This whole thing is NUTS!


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Ole Sigmund was right.....: A fear of weapons, is a sign of retarded sexual and emotional maturity".


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

Has anyone else been noticing that most of the news reports refer to the AR as being capable of firing "50-60 rounds per minute" as if that's supposed to be some type of world record? I would definitely not want to be on the receiving end of one bullet every second, but can't the same thing be said of pretty much all firearms with large enough magazines? Of course, it all boils down to the person firing the weapon, which of course is categorically not part of the media's "dialogue" on the subject, but that's another issue...

Something like 1/4 and 1/3 of all US citizens own at least one gun...that's potentially 100 million people. I'll never understand how it makes sense to deprive a huge swath of law-abiding people of their rights because of the actions of a few evil, unbalanced individuals.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would rather sit in a theater with 100 people carrying than 100 not carrying.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Cant remember who said it but " an armed society is a polite society ! "


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

This says it all !


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I just heard one of the dumbest comments ever on TV. Some anti-gun idiot just said " If you take all the gun related deaths from the the next 20 largest countries , add them together and multiply them by 20 , you get the amount of gun deaths in America" WTH???? Thats not the story coming from Germany and Austrailia, and I have not heard but I would imagine England as well. I'm sure the criminals with guns didn't get in line to destroy their guns when they were banned but I bet they sure were happy about the ban.*

*I have a way to solve this issue. Have all the Anti-gun Dbags get together with the OWS group and have them Hold the targets for youth firearms training classes throughout the Country. We would be back to using wood stands in no time and no problems from that side.:thumbup:*


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Its sad about the shooting and disappointing that the media is full crap and misinformation.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

My point on the body armor is this. If you have a vest on and you take three shots in the torso from a 40 caliber, you might not die from it, but you are going to be hurt and probably not too effective at very much for some foreseeable time. I used to umpire. I wore the inside protector, and we had a saying about them. It was there to keep you from getting killed, not to keep you from getting hurt. Now, I know the difference between a baseball and a round of 40, and I know the difference between the two chest protectors as well. My point is that if someone in the theater had been able to return fire, this might have ended quicker. It doesn't always take that "kill shot" to stop someone.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Tiberius said:


> Has anyone else been noticing that most of the news reports refer to the AR as being capable of firing "50-60 rounds per minute" as if that's supposed to be some type of world record? I would definitely not want to be on the receiving end of one bullet every second, but can't the same thing be said of pretty much all firearms with large enough magazines? Of course, it all boils down to the person firing the weapon, which of course is categorically not part of the media's "dialogue" on the subject, but that's another issue...
> 
> Something like 1/4 and 1/3 of all US citizens own at least one gun...that's potentially 100 million people. I'll never understand how it makes sense to deprive a huge swath of law-abiding people of their rights because of the actions of a few evil, unbalanced individuals.


Given a big enough magazine I think they would be more than capable of firing 300 rounds per minute. That's 5 trigger pulls per second. I don't think thats impossible by any means.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

cantonmentmike said:


> My point on the body armor is this. If you have a vest on and you take three shots in the torso from a 40 caliber, you might not die from it, but you are going to be hurt and probably not too effective at very much for some foreseeable time. I used to umpire. I wore the inside protector, and we had a saying about them. It was there to keep you from getting killed, not to keep you from getting hurt. Now, I know the difference between a baseball and a round of 40, and I know the difference between the two chest protectors as well. My point is that if someone in the theater had been able to return fire, this might have ended quicker. It doesn't always take that "kill shot" to stop someone.


Nope look at that video of the two morons in the internet cafe. I'm guessing this idiot wouldn't have ran like they did, but a couple shots to the chest even with the vest probably would have incapasitated him enough for someone to get a jump on him.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

WW2 said:


> I would rather sit in a theater with 100 people carrying than 100 not carrying.


x100.....

Did anyone look at the tube today? He sat there in fear at what was happening during his time in court. Looked like a little bitch all alone. Not such a big man now that your toys have been taken away from you!! Why not take a jump at the officers? I'm they would like to play


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I wonder if anyone invvoled was a legal concealed weapon permit holder, and did not have their weapon on them for one reason or another?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

41% increase in Co concealed carry applications and handguns/semi-auto weapons flying off the shelves. Just bought another AR myself today!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

saw this from the mid to late 90's...seen it before and I think it fits today...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 Mike


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


>


haha... awesome!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> haha... awesome!


I think I have posted this picture in 1000 places since I saw it. Fantastic.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I was just thinking last night about the shooting and what it must have been like. Then I thought about Flight , was it 93, that crashed on 911? And wondered, there were several military guys in there and obviously alot more people. I know I was not there and I don't want to take away from the victims but don't you think at some point the guy could have been blind sided and then over come by others. You have pretty bad tunnel vision in a gas mask so I would think it was possible. Like I said I know these people were scared to death and not really trained for this kind of thing, was just wondering, would any of you try and stop him if you saw the opportunity?*


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *I was just thinking last night about the shooting and what it must have been like. Then I thought about Flight , was it 93, that crashed on 911? And wondered, there were several military guys in there and obviously alot more people. I know I was not there and I don't want to take away from the victims but don't you think at some point the guy could have been blind sided and then over come by others. You have pretty bad tunnel vision in a gas mask so I would think it was possible. Like I said I know these people were scared to death and not really trained for this kind of thing, was just wondering, would any of you try and stop him if you saw the opportunity?*


I dont think we ever really know the answer to your question unless we are put in that position....But I really do believe I would be looking for any chance I could find to change the situation.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> I dont think we ever really know the answer to your question unless we are put in that position....But I really do believe I would be looking for any chance I could find to change the situation.


*I was thinking the same thing, but I've been in combat before and have an idea of how I would feel and act. I still may not have been able to pull it together, I have alot more at steak at my age vs back then, just cdon't know.:001_huh:*


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *I was thinking the same thing, but I've been in combat before and have an idea of how I would feel and act. I still may not have been able to pull it together, I have alot more at steak at my age vs back then, just cdon't know.:001_huh:*


 
Turtle if you have been in that situation you most likely would react the exact same way now. The fight or flight takes over and you very likely wouldn't know what you did till after its over one way or the other. Fight or flight reflex is amazing.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

TURTLE said:


> *I was thinking the same thing, but I've been in combat before and have an idea of how I would feel and act. I still may not have been able to pull it together, I have alot more at steak at my age vs back then, just cdon't know.:001_huh:*



Too many varibles not having been there and in the situation. Family on either side of you? want to draw fire your way, did you know he had body armor on when you hit him in the chest and saw the flash of your muzzle??


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

And if you didn't draw and fire (attempting to end the threat) - your family members injured seriously or killed anyway - and you survive unscathed... Could you live with yourself - second-guessing your lack of action for the rest of your life???

It is always uncertain how we will react in a particular situation. I can't imagine what it must have been like that night in the theater. However, situational awareness and mindset make me think a response would have been to take cover (and ensure my family did too) - then try to engage the threat utilizing any cover available to the best of my ability. I just don't think I could lay there behind cover - doing nothing - knowing that people are being killed and injured by a nutcase while I'm armed...


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Scubapro, I* believe* I would react the same way. Once your family was protected, it would be hard to stand by and do nothing.....perhaps cowardly??, but I wasn't there. We are all enjoying "the arm chair quarterback position". I worry sometimes that we have become a nation of sissies. Too easy for so many fellas to sit on their ass and play video games and *pretend* to be a hero. All while facing *imaginary* dangers in cyberspace. 

From this old fella; it all sounds harmful. Wonder what percentage of American males ages 20-30 play those silly shoot out, conquer villians games? Wonder what percentage have ever been in combat or had to defend themselves in a life threatening situations? Yes, we too, are sitting somewhere in the safety of "cyberspace". Where the threats are losing your identity vrs truly losing your life.

good night.


----------

